# How to make stabilized burl handle shiny?



## Knivperson (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello kkf

I have two stabilized burl handles that ID like to pop more by making them shiny. It's oak and light amboyna burl. How would you do? 
Sand paper and tung oil? Which sand paper? Dont know the current finish but it's quite smooth. Anything other than tung oil instead?


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 13, 2021)

Would sand it up to the highest grit you have. 1000 is a good choice. Than applying oil, tung oil is good for that, linseed oil too. I use a mixture of linseed oil and carnauba wax. So, applying it and sand it with the last grit. Applying again and sand it and so on. If you can, polish it on the buffing wheel.

Oil it, sand it, oil it, sand it....

Cheers Fabian


----------



## Knivperson (Nov 13, 2021)

Cool, but at what grit should I start? It's not like its rough, but could maybe use a little.


----------



## Jaeger (Nov 13, 2021)

400 or 600 is okay. Then up to 1000 / 1500. That's what I use


----------

